# was fehlt jetzt noch bei meinem Server?



## Nick H. (1. Jul 2005)

also er kann jetzt Html, txt, Gif, Jp(e)g, Php, jnlp, Applets, Favoriten Icon für Firefox
ich hab natürlich nicht vor Servlet unterstützung einzubauen...

wenn ich nämlich damit fertig bin werd ich FTP einbauen
aber irgendwie sind das so wenig Dateiformate welche fehlen denn?
muss man bmp einbauen?

gibts vielleicht sogar ne Spezifikation wo alles drinsteht was man als mimetyp angeben kann?
was die Browser dann auch nehmen?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (1. Jul 2005)

schau dir doch mal die mime typen von apache an..hier:

http://unhinfo.unh.edu/NIS/Courses/Plug-ins/mime-types.html


----------



## Bleiglanz (1. Jul 2005)

oder schau dir die default-web.xml vom tomcat an, das dürfte ein sinnvoller minimalsatz sein

```
<mime-mapping>
        <extension>abs</extension>
        <mime-type>audio/x-mpeg</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>ai</extension>
        <mime-type>application/postscript</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>aif</extension>
        <mime-type>audio/x-aiff</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>aifc</extension>
        <mime-type>audio/x-aiff</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>aiff</extension>
        <mime-type>audio/x-aiff</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>aim</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-aim</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>art</extension>
        <mime-type>image/x-jg</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>asf</extension>
        <mime-type>video/x-ms-asf</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>asx</extension>
        <mime-type>video/x-ms-asf</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>au</extension>
        <mime-type>audio/basic</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>avi</extension>
        <mime-type>video/x-msvideo</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>avx</extension>
        <mime-type>video/x-rad-screenplay</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>bcpio</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-bcpio</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>bin</extension>
        <mime-type>application/octet-stream</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>bmp</extension>
        <mime-type>image/bmp</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>body</extension>
        <mime-type>text/html</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>cdf</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-cdf</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>cer</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-x509-ca-cert</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>class</extension>
        <mime-type>application/java</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>cpio</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-cpio</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>csh</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-csh</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>css</extension>
        <mime-type>text/css</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>dib</extension>
        <mime-type>image/bmp</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>doc</extension>
        <mime-type>application/msword</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>dtd</extension>
        <mime-type>text/plain</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>dv</extension>
        <mime-type>video/x-dv</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>dvi</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-dvi</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>eps</extension>
        <mime-type>application/postscript</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>etx</extension>
        <mime-type>text/x-setext</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>exe</extension>
        <mime-type>application/octet-stream</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>gif</extension>
        <mime-type>image/gif</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>gtar</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-gtar</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>gz</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-gzip</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>hdf</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-hdf</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>hqx</extension>
        <mime-type>application/mac-binhex40</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>htc</extension>
        <mime-type>text/x-component</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>htm</extension>
        <mime-type>text/html</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>html</extension>
        <mime-type>text/html</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>hqx</extension>
        <mime-type>application/mac-binhex40</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>ief</extension>
        <mime-type>image/ief</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>jad</extension>
        <mime-type>text/vnd.sun.j2me.app-descriptor</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>jar</extension>
        <mime-type>application/java-archive</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>java</extension>
        <mime-type>text/plain</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>jnlp</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-java-jnlp-file</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>jpe</extension>
        <mime-type>image/jpeg</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>jpeg</extension>
        <mime-type>image/jpeg</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>jpg</extension>
        <mime-type>image/jpeg</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>js</extension>
        <mime-type>text/javascript</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>jsf</extension>
        <mime-type>text/plain</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>jspf</extension>
        <mime-type>text/plain</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>kar</extension>
        <mime-type>audio/x-midi</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>latex</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-latex</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>m3u</extension>
        <mime-type>audio/x-mpegurl</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>mac</extension>
        <mime-type>image/x-macpaint</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>man</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-troff-man</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>me</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-troff-me</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>mid</extension>
        <mime-type>audio/x-midi</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>midi</extension>
        <mime-type>audio/x-midi</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>mif</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-mif</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>mov</extension>
        <mime-type>video/quicktime</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>movie</extension>
        <mime-type>video/x-sgi-movie</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>mp1</extension>
        <mime-type>audio/x-mpeg</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>mp2</extension>
        <mime-type>audio/x-mpeg</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>mp3</extension>
        <mime-type>audio/x-mpeg</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>mpa</extension>
        <mime-type>audio/x-mpeg</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>mpe</extension>
        <mime-type>video/mpeg</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>mpeg</extension>
        <mime-type>video/mpeg</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>mpega</extension>
        <mime-type>audio/x-mpeg</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>mpg</extension>
        <mime-type>video/mpeg</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>mpv2</extension>
        <mime-type>video/mpeg2</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>ms</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-wais-source</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>nc</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-netcdf</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>oda</extension>
        <mime-type>application/oda</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>pbm</extension>
        <mime-type>image/x-portable-bitmap</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>pct</extension>
        <mime-type>image/pict</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>pdf</extension>
        <mime-type>application/pdf</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>pgm</extension>
        <mime-type>image/x-portable-graymap</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>pic</extension>
        <mime-type>image/pict</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>pict</extension>
        <mime-type>image/pict</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>pls</extension>
        <mime-type>audio/x-scpls</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>png</extension>
        <mime-type>image/png</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>pnm</extension>
        <mime-type>image/x-portable-anymap</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>pnt</extension>
        <mime-type>image/x-macpaint</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>ppm</extension>
        <mime-type>image/x-portable-pixmap</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>ppt</extension>
        <mime-type>application/powerpoint</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>ps</extension>
        <mime-type>application/postscript</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>psd</extension>
        <mime-type>image/x-photoshop</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>qt</extension>
        <mime-type>video/quicktime</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>qti</extension>
        <mime-type>image/x-quicktime</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>qtif</extension>
        <mime-type>image/x-quicktime</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>ras</extension>
        <mime-type>image/x-cmu-raster</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>rgb</extension>
        <mime-type>image/x-rgb</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>rm</extension>
        <mime-type>application/vnd.rn-realmedia</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>roff</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-troff</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>rtf</extension>
        <mime-type>application/rtf</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>rtx</extension>
        <mime-type>text/richtext</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>sh</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-sh</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>shar</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-shar</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>smf</extension>
        <mime-type>audio/x-midi</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>sit</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-stuffit</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>snd</extension>
        <mime-type>audio/basic</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>src</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-wais-source</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>sv4cpio</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-sv4cpio</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>sv4crc</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-sv4crc</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>swf</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-shockwave-flash</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>t</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-troff</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>tar</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-tar</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>tcl</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-tcl</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>tex</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-tex</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>texi</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-texinfo</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>texinfo</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-texinfo</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>tif</extension>
        <mime-type>image/tiff</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>tiff</extension>
        <mime-type>image/tiff</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>tr</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-troff</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>tsv</extension>
        <mime-type>text/tab-separated-values</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>txt</extension>
        <mime-type>text/plain</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>ulw</extension>
        <mime-type>audio/basic</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>ustar</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-ustar</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>xbm</extension>
        <mime-type>image/x-xbitmap</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>xht</extension>
        <mime-type>application/xhtml+xml</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>xhtml</extension>
        <mime-type>application/xhtml+xml</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>xml</extension>
        <mime-type>text/xml</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>xpm</extension>
        <mime-type>image/x-xpixmap</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>xsl</extension>
        <mime-type>text/xml</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>xwd</extension>
        <mime-type>image/x-xwindowdump</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>wav</extension>
        <mime-type>audio/x-wav</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>svg</extension>
        <mime-type>image/svg+xml</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>svgz</extension>
        <mime-type>image/svg+xml</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>vsd</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-visio</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        
        <extension>wbmp</extension>
        <mime-type>image/vnd.wap.wbmp</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        
        <extension>wml</extension>
        <mime-type>text/vnd.wap.wml</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        
        <extension>wmlc</extension>
        <mime-type>application/vnd.wap.wmlc</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        
        <extension>wmls</extension>
        <mime-type>text/vnd.wap.wmlscript</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        
        <extension>wmlscriptc</extension>
        <mime-type>application/vnd.wap.wmlscriptc</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>wrl</extension>
        <mime-type>x-world/x-vrml</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>Z</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-compress</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>z</extension>
        <mime-type>application/x-compress</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
    <mime-mapping>
        <extension>zip</extension>
        <mime-type>application/zip</mime-type>
    </mime-mapping>
```


----------

